# Monitor Grainy Looking...



## mapleman (Oct 2, 2002)

While viewing, the monitor appears to be in a snowsstorm! Letters appear squiggly, not real sharp and clear. What kind of problem is this? Screensaver is clear, only when script is on monitor; email, pages etc. HELP!!


----------



## Jtoast (Oct 3, 2002)

sounds like you need to reinstall your video drivers.


right click on my computer and select properties, device manager.

click the plus sign next to display adapter. If it says standard vga graphics adapter thats the problem....if it says anything else, post here.




1) If it says standard vga adapter, we will need to know what type of video card you have 

If you are unsure, post the make/model of your computer if its a major manf such as hp, compaq, etc) 

If its not a major manf you will have to open up the computer and look at the video card (if your monitor plugs in near the bottom) or the motherboard (if the monitor plugs in near the top with the mouse and keyboard).

Post the make/model on either the video card or motherboard and we will find the correct driver.


----------



## mapleman (Oct 2, 2002)

Thank you! I will try that and let you know......I cked for virus and that wasn't it so I was frustrated. Again, thanks and I will let you know or bug you again for more help.


----------



## Jtoast (Oct 3, 2002)

You are better off replying to the forum as I disappear for days at a time sometimes 



> Sorry, it didn't seem to be the problem. It said: S3 Graphics Inc.
> ProSavage, I cked it said it was optimal performance. Further down the list(on Device Mgr) it showed 2 yellow question marks, next to "Other Devices", cked and said there were no drivers installed for them. Don't know where to find drivers. Still grainy and wavy......HELP!!!!!


right click on an empty spot on your desktop. select properties, then settings.

what does it say under colors?...can you change it to 16 bit?

what does it say your screen size is set at?


----------



## mapleman (Oct 2, 2002)

Checked the settings, as you suggested, color is set at 16 bit already and screen size at 800 by 600 pixels. Now what? Thanks for yr patience....don't give up on me, still stuck in this snowstorm!


----------



## Jtoast (Oct 3, 2002)

go back into display settings and select advanced.

click the adapter tab. what is your monitor refresh rate set to?

try changing it to optimal.


----------



## Jtoast (Oct 3, 2002)

also, click on the plus sign next to other devices...what does it say these other devices are?


----------



## mapleman (Oct 2, 2002)

Okay, here goes; cked adapter tab and is already set at optimal.
Other devices are listed as; Intel USB Video Camera 111, properties are Device status: drivers not installed code 28. It says to reinstall drivers; click reinstall ....but I'm not sure of what I'm doing, so I didn't. HELP!


----------

